
Vim-powerline: The ultimate vim statusline utility - mnazim
https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
======
qrush
Installed it earlier this week, and it is awesome.

I've uploaded patched versions of Menlo and Mensch here if you don't want to
bother doing it yourself.

<https://gist.github.com/1595572>

~~~
rahim
Thanks for sharing these! As long as you're encoding fonts, any chance you
could do Monaco?

~~~
nmk
I would be interested in a patched version of Monaco as well.

------
meta
I love how easy pathogen (<https://github.com/tpope/vim-pathogen>) makes
installing vim plugins from github. I always struggled with it in the past
(and mostly avoided it) but now it is as simple as git clone and done.

~~~
Legion
Vundle is even better than Pathogen IMO. It takes away the need to manage git
submodules, in favor of just creating a text file that defines your plugins,
Bundler style. Removing plugins from your setup is MUCH cleaner.

~~~
jhchabran
I have to +1 this, I tend to use every piece that Tim Pope produces for their
goodness, but Vundle truly rocks for exactly what you mentioned.

~~~
Legion
And to be fair to tpope, Vundle is something that clearly came along later,
looking to refine the experience that Pathogen established.

Vundle is a minor but very welcome improvement on Pathogen, while Pathogen was
a monsterous improvement on the painful Vim plugin management of before.

I too am a big fan of tpope Vim plugins, and Vundle is the first plugin that
I've ever used to replace one of his with. So now I don't have Pathogen but I
have a Vundle file that says "tpope" all over it. :)

------
mutewinter
Looks like a nice replacement for status.vim
<https://github.com/dickeytk/status.vim>. Just needs syntastic support
<https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic>.

~~~
Oompa
It has syntastic support
[https://img.skitch.com/20120112-t9qeth7nhrdxp25rekxxjqgk16.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20120112-t9qeth7nhrdxp25rekxxjqgk16.jpg)

~~~
mutewinter
Nice. Looks prettier than status.vim too.

------
agscala
It even shows which git branch I'm in. How cool is that!

~~~
xhuang
How did you do that? the doc said there is a $branch variable, how do you add
it?

~~~
g3orge
I think it's activated by default. I didn't do anything and it appears next to
the filename.

------
alexyoung
If you've tried this on Snow Leopard and are confused as to why it looks
nothing like the screenshots, you might want to try a different terminal
application.

Terminal in Snow Leopard doesn't support 256 colours, so iTerm2 should show
vim-powerline closer to the screenshots. It's open source and works pretty
well in my experience.

The Terminal in Lion supports 'xterm-256color'.

------
gaving
Goodbye old friend
[https://github.com/gaving/dotfiles/blob/master/.vim/plugin/s...](https://github.com/gaving/dotfiles/blob/master/.vim/plugin/statusline.vim)

~~~
gaving
Real link:
[https://github.com/gaving/dotfiles/blob/19d95fa1ee0461dbe4d5...](https://github.com/gaving/dotfiles/blob/19d95fa1ee0461dbe4d5d9a6e95bb1c9407da8e1/.vim/plugin/statusline.vim)

Mind you on second thoughts, I _really_ miss the mixed indentation warning.

~~~
Lokaltog
You cold fork the repo (or even better, create your own statusline theme) and
add indentation warnings and the other stuff as a Powerline segment. ;)

~~~
gaving
Totally intend to if/when I get some time :)

------
igorgue
I love this plugin, man I spent so much time configuring my colorscheme and my
status line to know in which window I am currently on. I like that is written
in full VimScript too.

~~~
gurraman
I too appreciate "native" plugins. I've even recompiled vim without support
for Python, Ruby and Perl in an attempt to speed up startup (it starts a
"great deal" faster, if I remember my tests correctly).

~~~
StavrosK
How much faster could it start? It's already instant.

~~~
gurraman
For various definitions of "instant", I guess.

I move around a lot and I want my editor (and my shell, for that matter) to be
ready the instant I hit enter.

~~~
gbog
So do I. Removing plugins and autoloads seems less cripling than recompile
without python et al...

------
morpher
I've been using this for a few weeks, and really love it. It is definitely
worth patching your vim font (although not very well documented).

You can use `:set guifont` in gvim to determine your font. Then, just run the
included fontpatcher python script on the correct font to add the new symbols.
Note that this script requires installing the fontforge python package
(python-fontforge on ubuntu). Then tell gvim to use the patched font with
`:set guifont=<fontname>`.

~~~
Lokaltog
That's good to know, I'll include it in the documentation.

------
chow
Beautiful, thank you for this!

Would be nice if there it was bundled with sample patched fonts, so those
wanting to try it could see if it's worth the trouble to patch a font.

------
jvc26
Great piece of work! Thanks! Have added it to my Pathogen plugins already -
wonder where we'd be without Pathogen?

~~~
funksta
Agreed, this is a really great plugin. I love how I can see which mode
(normal/insert/etc) I'm in by the statusbar color change. The color change is
strong enough that I can see it in my peripheral vision, and don't ever have
to take my eyes off of the code.

I'm so used to pathogen now that I almost forgot how much a mess installing
vim plugins used to be. Really seems like there's been a plugin renaissance in
the last couple of years.

------
g3orge
I've spend hours configuring my status line, but I'm definitely gonna install
this. Very beautiful and functional.

------
sohooo
Screenshot of how powerline looks like: <https://github.com/sohooo/vimfiles>

This is without patched fonts. You get nice symbols if you perform that
additional step.

------
scotu
My patched version of all the variants of Ubuntu Mono
<https://github.com/scotu/ubuntu-mono-powerline/>

------
ax
The docs say that this will work best on a unix like system but doesn't say
what that means or whether it will work on Windows. Has anyone tried this on
Windows? Does it work?

~~~
jamesgeck0
It does work on Windows. Kinda. I'm using Consolas, and simple mode has a
little question-mark-in-a-box where some dividers should be. Unicode mode is
worse. Absolutely usable, though.

It'll take more fiddling than it's worth to patch the font on Windows, so I
plan on booting Ubuntu to do it later.

~~~
gaving
Yeah, feel sorry for those that haven't discovered Consolas, such a better
looking font on gvim anyway :)

Seconding a upload request if someone patches it. Had a go on cygwin but
you're needing a few dependencies by the looks of things.

~~~
flaie
I can't get it working on Windows. The Consolas patched font looks ugly and it
does not show the fancy glyphs. Even using Menlo, Inconsolata or Mensch
version posted here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3457785> the glyphs
does not show as on the screenshots on the vim-powerline readme. Sad :)

~~~
jamesgeck0
The hinting/subpixel-shading/whatever on Menlo and Mensch looks awful on
Windows Vista, although they do provide the proper symbols. After patching
Consola, I got the same awful look and no symbols, even with `let
g:Powerline_symbols="fancy" set and c:\tmp\Powerline.cache deleted before
running the first time.

Edit 2: The symbols _did_ work on Menlo and Mensch yesterday. Today they do
not, even with setting the font and g:Power_linesymbols in _vimrc and deleting
the cache file and restarting the editor. There's something odd going on.

~~~
flaie
After deleting the Powerline.cache file, I now have the '€' symbol and ','
instead of the arrows I think. Using the Inconsolata that can be found upper
in the comments or Menlo does not help. It's still very usable and useful ;)

------
monological
I'm a noob. Can someone please explain how to install this thing?

~~~
mnazim
The way you would install any Vim plugin. Extract these files inside your
~/.vim directory such that.

    
    
        copy vim-poweline/autoload/* to ~/.vim/autoload/*
        copy vim-poweline/doc/* to ~/.vim/doc/*    
        copy vim-poweline/plugin/* to ~/.vim/plugin/*    
    

and so on.

PS. Learn Pathogen or Vundle. It will be very well invested time.

~~~
jon6
If you don't want to install pathogen or vundle here is another simple way:

    
    
       ~/.vim $ git clone https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline.git powerline
    

Edit your ~/.vimrc and add

    
    
        set runtimepath=~/.vim/powerline,$VIMRUNTIME

~~~
stewbrew
Since some plugins write temporary files to the first directory in
runtimepath, this could have unintended consequences though.

------
nicksergeant
Inconsolata patched for Powerline here if anyone is interested:
<http://cl.ly/3G2414080H1I0c2v3B27>

------
lynndylanhurley
I've been using this all morning - it's really incredible.

------
jvm
Anybody have linux fonts patched? I can't deal with these OTFs.

